# How to cope with her dating?



## DADX2 (Oct 29, 2013)

Any tips on how to cope with her dating?
I know
To stay distracted 
Focus on me
Keep in mind she is happy
Know that she will not anything happen to her


----------



## LIMBOLADY (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't really have any tips but I thought I would reach out.
I would try not to think about it.
I know that when my STBX starts dating it is probably going to hurt ALOT!
All you can really do is control you because you are not going to be able to control her.

All I can say is, I hope all of this gets easier!!!!

Hang in there!!!!


----------



## KnottedStomach (Sep 19, 2013)

Sorry to hear DADX2. All I can say is try not to think about it. Focus on yourself. Stay busy. Do things that make you happy. Look into going to IC, if you haven't already.


----------

